# sr20det



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

i have an automatic 92 sentra and im thinkin of droppin the sr20det motor in it wid an infinity automatic tranny.it can be done but how much horses will i get out of it?


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Well...*

An sr20 motor expecially one with a turbo can have overwelming amounts of hp. But really with enough money you can do whatever. But if I where you I would seriously consider getting another tranny maybe even a 5 spd trany and just converting the two(if you wanna do at that work). Other then taht I think that's it


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'd recommend a Level 10 Performance Automatic Transmission.... I've got discounts if you need. You can purchase a rebuild kit ($598) by itself or you can get the whole transmission done with clutches, bands, valvebody, shift kit, etc for about $2800. Retail is like $726 for the rebuild kit, and $3264 for the tranny. The cool thing is, these trannies can hold up to 600hp & 500 lb. tq! Great investment!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

dho said:


> *I'd recommend a Level 10 Performance Automatic Transmission.... I've got discounts if you need. You can purchase a rebuild kit ($598) by itself or you can get the whole transmission done with clutches, bands, valvebody, shift kit, etc for about $2800. Retail is like $726 for the rebuild kit, and $3264 for the tranny. The cool thing is, these trannies can hold up to 600hp & 500 lb. tq! Great investment! *


wait does that mean if i get a rebuild kit, it will be somewhat like a new tranny? how much (approx)of that power/tq could it handle if i rebuilt the stock tranny?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

It'll probably hold almost that much power but by the time you get that much power you would have gone through axles and stuff. I think you'd be safe with 500hp/450tq on the rebuild kit. Yes, it would be like a new tranny with the rebuild kit only if all the other components are in good shape like the actual gears and stuff. The major things that are not included with the rebuild kit are the superpump (flows more fluid for better cooling), valvebody (stiffer/firmer/quicker/more accurate shifts & better cooling), throttle oriented shift kit (shifts softly when gently accelerating - shifts firm when at full throttle), and theres some other goodies that I don't remember. Try talking to Sam at Level 10  (973-827-100) and he'll hook you up if you tell him that Dan Oliver - guy with the 1.6 sentra - sent you.

I would also like to recommend getting a mild stall converter, made specifically for lower RPM's and good torque multiplication unless you know at what RPM the turbo/torque is at. You want to match it up just perfectly so you don't get massive tire spin but yet, you want it to have enough to get you off the line. The converter costs $400 (retail $500) and I'd recommend getting a big tranny cooler, a really good one too, not some cheap 2"x5" cooler. If you went with a lower stall speed, you'll keep the temperatures and the wear down from the tranny which will allow it to last longer.

Also, make a plan on what you're wanting to get accomplished. I messed up and I'm 19 and I'm in debt cause of 2 loans to keep my sentra workin and it's not workin right with warrantied factory stuff. I personally would go for the full transmission, that way the whole tranny would be covered under warranty and you won't have to spend time on labor messing with the internals of an automatic. Also, you get that shift kit, which is awesome. While you're making the plans, figure out what your HP/TQ goal is. Once you figure that out, contact www.driveshaftshop.com  for the axles that can handle the power. In addition to figuring out what your HP/TQ goal is, you need to strategize if it's gonna be a street car or race car. If it's your street car, try going the route of a USDM SR20DE and doing a FMAX / HotShot turbo kit and add a boost controller. That way you can turn off the boost and run 30-40mpg (140bhp) or turn on the boost to 12lbs or whatever and get 12-18mpg (220-350whp). (Basically without boost you're running a SR20DE with 9.5:1 compression, with boost you're running a SR20DE-T with major power.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a 96 se-r with auto tranny. I want to convert to manual sometime in the future. Does anyone know about how much it will cost me. I'm talking a nice used one with clutch and labor etc.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

dho said:


> *The cool thing is, these trannies can hold up to 600hp & 500 lb. tq! Great investment! *


Has anyone actually tested this? I'm not saying it can't handle this much power, but I was wondering if there is anyone actually doing this? I haven't heard of any cars making this much power with an auto yet.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I think there is one SE-R guy that's got a B14 with a Level 10 tranny. He'd be one of the guys to talk to. Or, you could call Level 10 and find out. Ask for Sam. He knows his stuff. I'll do some research and see what I can come up with.

If we were doing that much power, we'd be doing mid 9's in the quarter. James ferrar or however you spell it has over 500+ hp.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Lew/Lewis Shadoff
Lake Jackson, TX
'97 200SX SE-R Auto
JWT ECU, JWT POP, Place CAI, Hotshot Header
Courtesy STBs, ST Swaybars, GReddy Cat-back
PZeros, JWT Street Cams


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, but Dr. Lew is running a Hotshot turbo kit (straight T3 turbo, 10 psi) so he's "only" making about 250 HP. I don't know of anybody with a level 10 tranny that's actually pushing 500 or more HP through it, but I'd love to see that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Evil egg.*

The evil egg is running a level 10 tranny on the SR20VE-T. But it's not making 500HP although it probably could


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

I would talk with the guys at Rosen Autorsport, located in Richmond,VA. They kind of specialize in the FWD SR engine, both JDM and USDM. They build them up and put them in roadracing cars to take to summit point. They know a lot. Just a suggestion. I think they have a site, www.rosenautosport.com


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Too bad they didn't get the group discount that I setup. It would have saved them $400-500 from the retail amount.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

You could also go even a cheaper route and get your transmission rebuilt at CSI which is just as good as level 10. That's if you got one in your area. You will be putting some serious HP to the ground if you do the tranny rebuild and converter stalling. I took a whole 1.2 seconds of the quarter with my transmission which later broke because I was cheap and didn't do everything. Go all the way if you're going to do it. How do you get discounts a level 10 by the way? Thanks.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Yes, building the transmission does help a lot. You probably took off the same 0-60 as I did, 13 factory, 8.2 with mods and 3,200 stall. 

I got the deal through level 10 by asking and everything because I've been through a lot of $$ on transmissions. I'm on my 6th transmission install. (3 different transmissions and many rebuilds) I also have a Level 10 3,200 stall converter so they were trying to help me out as a customer since I went through so many converter flushes and problems.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*here*

i just found this site and this guy threw a hs turbo in his auto 97-se-r ....i give much love to anyone who puts a turbo on a auto,,,

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/


----------

